# question on t shirt wash techniques



## los (Oct 29, 2007)

Are there any screen printing companies that do different washes or would you have to get in touch with someone different for that? 

some examples are salvage , tru love false idols grail, thanks for the help


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

i don't really understand your question. can you post some pictures of what you're describing? maybe more people could answer if we had some sort of visual aid.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

los said:


> Are there any screen printing companies that do different washes or would you have to get in touch with someone different for that?
> 
> some examples are salvage , tru love false idols grail, thanks for the help


Try this search: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/washes/

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/dye-house/


----------



## los (Oct 29, 2007)

like this or likr this who can do these types of prints ? or where can you go get your shirts done like this?


----------



## los (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

los said:


> like this or likr this who can do these types of prints ? or where can you go get your shirts done like this?


Did you read through the links I posted?


----------



## los (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah i did , i just wanted some more options.


----------

